# Lighting for a 10 gal tank.`



## fcastro16 (Jun 27, 2008)

Hey there

I have a 10 gallon "20" inch tank. so my problem is that i cant find any fixtures that would fit my tank.
I would like something around 4 wpg.
please help me out.


----------



## chagovatoloco (Nov 17, 2007)

You can use this light just change the bulb to a 6700k

http://www.aquariumguys.com/20satellite.html


----------



## grim (Mar 13, 2008)

you could also try the cfl bulbs if you get a incandescent hood you can manage to fit two twenty six watt 6500k bulbs for it from what i do know everyones experience with them has been different i have had good luck with them


----------



## fcastro16 (Jun 27, 2008)

chagovatoloco said:


> You can use this light just change the bulb to a 6700k
> 
> http://www.aquariumguys.com/20satellite.html


Are this lights clear and are they efficient for Plants. I prefer something white bright.



grim said:


> you could also try the cfl bulbs if you get a incandescent hood you can manage to fit two twenty six watt 6500k bulbs for it from what i do know everyones experience with them has been different i have had good luck with them


OK, could you please tell me where to buy them "link" or does petsmart have them?

You know how 10 gal tanks come with a hood that you can only have 15 w bulbs and under.
What would happen if I put those 26 watt ones in my hood?


----------



## chagovatoloco (Nov 17, 2007)

The 26w ones are easier. I use the 6700k light in that fixture I showed you and have had good luck. It all depends on your budget and how deep you want to get in to your tank. I have had no experience with the 26w screw in lights, So I can't give you any feedback about them.


----------



## El Exorcisto (Aug 10, 2006)

If you are willing to hang a pendant type light, then you can go to Home Depot or Lowes and pick up a mercury vapor or metal halide fixture for about $70. If you go MH then you'll need a $15 bulb to put in it. The halide shimmer is really neat, and you really can't go wrong for the price unless heat is a major concern.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Do you use an airstone, or have other tiny bubbles popping at the surface of the water? Otherwise, there shouldn't be any water spots on the reflector. (In my opinion)

Oops, posted in the wrong thread. Just pretend I posted something relevant.


----------



## fcastro16 (Jun 27, 2008)

hoppycalif said:


> Do you use an airstone, or have other tiny bubbles popping at the surface of the water? Otherwise, there shouldn't be any water spots on the reflector. (In my opinion)
> 
> Oops, posted in the wrong thread. Just pretend I posted something relevant.


no, no bubbles


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Look in my shrimp 10g link below. I have used 2 types of light. One gave me so much light I ended up with green hair algae. Since it was a shrimp tank I had to dose very lean. I then went back to the 13 W spiral florescence bulbs. You need to paint your hood underneath white. You don't need to buy a new hood to reach the bottom. Trust me - you can get more light than you need by getting different bulbs....


----------



## fcastro16 (Jun 27, 2008)

Tex Gal said:


> Look in my shrimp 10g link below. I have used 2 types of light. One gave me so much light I ended up with green hair algae. Since it was a shrimp tank I had to dose very lean. I then went back to the 13 W spiral florescence bulbs. You need to paint your hood underneath white. You don't need to buy a new hood to reach the bottom. Trust me - you can get more light than you need by getting different bulbs....


so i dont need a new hood ok. but it says i cant put any more that 15 watts pet bulb.

if i can then could you tell me what bulbs to get? please.


----------



## SpeedEuphoria (Jul 9, 2008)

These are good cheap bulbs that will do OK as a couple people are using them on there 10G, if you want more then try the 18w bulbs as I'm not sure the 23/25w bulbs fit in those hoods

http://www.walgreens.com/store/prod...mp&navCount=2&skuid=sku3457093&id=prod3458250

otherwise try the GE bulbs from Walmart
http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=5984219


----------

